# Denise Richards hits elderly Canadian, wheelchair-bound woman with flying laptops-PIX



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Shamelessly copied from today's headlines and fora.

(New work-safer image?)






























One such source



> *Actress Denise Richards hits woman in wheelchair with laptop*
> 
> American actress Denise Richards hit two elderly women, one believed to be wheelchair-bound, with a flying laptop during a scuffle with paparazzi over photos, police said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Image Credit: Hollywoodtuna.com


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

That's one scary image Heart...


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

I think she should be charged. If she didn't want gawkers with cameras following her around, she should have gotten a job at a restaurant.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Three desperately important questions:

Does everyone on set get the boots?

Is Denise reading Pam her lines?

How many times has Pam changed her coffee size?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Denise????.....read??


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

i say the old ladies need to get a good lawyer and sue blondie's ass, but good
if she can afford big boobs, she can afford a nice cash settlement like the cash settlement she probably got from ex-hubby, charlie sheen

tell me of a jury that won't find for the old lady in the case of "oldie vs. blondie"


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

A jury of Denise's peers?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Beej said:


> A jury of Denise's peers?


all from the victoria's secret catalogue, playboy and ex baywatch ladies


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

I *do* wish that I had been standing down below.

Reminds me of Rodney Dangerfield - "Ooh - ooh - my arm, my arm". Followed shortly by me dialing my lawyer and GlobalTV...


----------



## yatko (Oct 9, 2004)

so the laptop still working?


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

man look at those legs:yikes: hugemongo legs...eewww....


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

" ... i say the old ladies need to get a good lawyer and sue blondie's ass ..."

Yeah, they've got Denise over a barrel; those two old ladies will clean up. In 11 years, on average.

MacDoc:

No-one knows about this award but some of my friends, because I made it up years ago, but I awarded Denise (for Starship Troopers) as the winner of the "1997 William Shatner Memorial 2x4 Award" for wooden acting. Tough choice because, like every year: <b>The Competition Is Stiff®</b>


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

gordguide said:


> Yeah, they've got Denise over a barrel; those two old ladies will clean up. In 11 years, on average.


wanna bet blondie would settle out of court?


----------

